# How do I keep that just took a bath look?



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

aww i think he looks SOOO cute!! it looks like he's a little oily. maybe a less conditioner?


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

He is just adorable!!!







I wouldn't worry to much about it, but I agree about the conditioner.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I love that scruffy look! He looks TOO cute! I don't have any suggestions though, sorry. Brinkley doesn't keep his fresh bath look long either. Brinkley was scruffier looking like that until his first grooming and they got some of those ends off and shaped it up a bit...too much really..but that is another story. Anyway,







Tuffy is sure a cutie.


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Awww he looks so sweet!!  
Bella also gets the 'scruffy' about 4 days after her bath lol

I have a little spray for her which is just some (very watered down) shampoo - just baby shampoo. I normally give her a few sprays of that and then blow dry her like i do after a bath, It normally helps to make her more presentable again lol


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

In between baths I use a spray in conditioner called GloCoat that is supposed to help detangle also. It smells really good and makes his coat soft...it also says it repels dirt, dust and urine.
I got it on the petedge website. If you have not been there, it is great. I got some petsilk products there, as well as a BIG package of wee pads-most of my stuff I ordered from there. You can get toys REALLY cheap.
I am needing to do another small order soon, and I cannot wait! My breeder told me about it. They have just about anything you would want.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

OMG I love that picture.... his name is very fitting and I wouldn't change a thing! Just to adorable for words!!!!


Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

maybe try a slicker brush. that might seperate the hair so it doesnt look stringy.


BUT, i love his pic!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips, I'll have to give them all a try! I'll try not using as much conditioner next time to see if that helps the oily-ness. His scruffy look is pertty cute though







My mom said those are her favorite pictures of him :lol:


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hes so cute!! I like that scruffy look on him! It makes him look like a toy  .


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico keeps that fresh bathed look much longer when he is bathed at the groomer's. I'm wondering if they shampoo him twice since I only shampoo once and he gets that adorable scruffy look after a few days, too.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker doesnt get oily like you guys are describing but my moms yorkie does. i wonder if it has something to do with how active the dog isand how much time outside they spend. parker is a couch potato and doesnt stay outside very long, and my moms yorkie is always on the run. i use petsilk shampoo and condtioner, and to make him fluffy i just have to brush him. i only bathe him to make him smell fresh and extra fluffy for pictures.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

aaawwww....He looks soooo cute!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 15 2004, 05:56 PM
> *I wonder if it has to do with how you dry them. Thw past two times I have bathed Toby, it has been really HOT in the house so I just towel dried him really well and let him run around damp. He LOVED it. I noticed he stayed fluffier. I did have the blow dryer out in case he got cold, but it was like 80 outside and 85 in the house--so no worries.
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been doing that lately with Tuffy because it is just way too hot to think about sitting there with a blow dryer. I hate blow drying my own hair in this heat so doing his just is out of the question :lol: I actually think I may have an idea what is causing the stringy hair around his ears.. Today after he went potty he decided to scratch his ears with his pee soaked paws :wacko: So I'm thinking that he's just getting gross around that area because of the scratching. It's just like Tuffy to go scratch himself right after going pee.


----------

